# is gable vents good or bad with ridge vent



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

It's generally recommended that if you're using soffit/ridge vent system to eliminate the gable vents.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

With proper soffit and ridge venting the gables are no longer needed and will short circut the air flow.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

That's what I've heard too. Gable vents create turbulence and need to be blocked. 

Jaz


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Copied from Air Vents Page:

*If mixing different types of exhaust vents on the same roof is not recommended, why is it okay to mix ShingleVent II and Hip Ridge Vent on the same roof without them interfering with each other? How is it possible they each pull from the soffit/intake vents individually?*

Mixing 2 or more DIFFERENT types of exhaust vents on the same roof above a common attic is not recommended (ridge vents, gable louvers, wind turbines, power fans and roof louvers) because it could cause short-circuiting. However, ShingleVent II and Hip Ridge Vent are the SAME TYPE of vent—they are both ridge vents. They have the same primary product features for airflow performance and weather protection (NOTE: Hip Ridge Vent has additional weather protection features due to its diagonal placement on the roof). In particular, they both have an external baffle that generates low pressure above the vent’s louvers when the wind hits it. This low pressure literally pulls air from the attic through the ridge vents. It helps to keep both vents acting as exhaust vents at all times.
The Hip Ridge Vent can be exposed to wind in ways that horizontally positioned ridge vents (ShingleVent II, for example) are not, in that the wind will not simply be blowing across the vent but also on top of the vent. With this taking place, positive (high) air pressure generated can cause air to go into vents that face the wind and exit vents that do not face the wind. Air Vent designed the Hip Ridge Vent with weather protection features to reduce the possibility of weather infiltration should wind pressure allow air to enter the vent. While “hip style” ridge vents can ingest air in certain wind conditions, testing with our University partners showed that our current product design protected the roof assembly.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*gable vents good or bad with ridge vent*

thanks every one. I new there was all kinds of theory on the subject to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

There is more info available than test results from the manufacturer...even though they stated- "because it *could cause* short-circuiting" http://www.finehomebuilding.com/design/qa/close-off-gable-vents.aspx

wind plays an important part in it all; http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html

most gable vents are vastly undersized, scroll back and read the chapter, scroll past the "omitted" pages; http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8apR1RkUHUC&pg=PA606&dq=attic+airflow+with+gable+vents&lr=&as_brr=3&cd=13#v=onepage&q=attic%20airflow%20with%20gable%20vents&f=false

interesting results; http://savenrg.com/venting.htm

inconclusive; https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.home.repair/459qOpohEXs

in conclusion; http://en.allexperts.com/q/Roofing-1598/Ridge-Gable-Vents.htm

Gary


----------

